# Draygo



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't know if there is a part of the forum to put this but.

A huge thank you to Draygo for the superb deal and fast post of the amphibia,

He has gone to the extreme and I hope he's not out of pocket .

Not many about but what a Top fella.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Pictures please...........


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Pictures please...........


Would if I could , can get pics in profile but not on thread , it's a mystery


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures please...........
> ...


You can not host photos on the forum. Upload them to Photobucket, or a similar hosting service, and use the links from the hosting site. Even better, upload them to your website/webspace if you have it.

Wade through this thread for some insight (or perhaps incite): http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Later,

William


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Pictures please...........


Of Draygo?

This was the Amphibia Ministry case. It was a great deal from the soon to be unmasked Draygo.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry about quality of pics , that's if they've uploaded


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Sorry about quality of pics , that's if they've uploaded


Oops sorry yes they have


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You seem to have it!

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Trigger said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures please...........
> ...


No one deserves that.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


>


Looks like the start of a collection. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Be one more when Meranom drop


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done - - photos are like the number 33 bus - - you wait ages for one, and then three come along together :lol:

There'll be no holding you back now!

:weed:

(and you won't go wrong with an Amphibia or three!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

mel said:


> Well done - - photos are like the number 33 bus - - you wait ages for one, and then three come along together :lol:
> 
> There'll be no holding you back now!
> 
> ...


Lol I know I went a bit crazy , how doth get those animacion faces doing my heed in


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

What do you think mesh a bit thin off cheapman


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


No no not funny tell me your secret


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> What do you think mesh a bit thin off cheapman


 Need some better pictures. Try a side shot like this.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bit thin lucky don't you think, cost me Â£4.87 though lol

You can see the difference in quality when compared to the one you have , just a lot lol


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks a bit thin. Did that price include delivery? How does it wear?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Looks a bit thin. Did that price include delivery? How does it wear?


Free delivery , it feels comfortable and cheap , but doing the job for now


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I purchased one of those thin type mesh straps in black a while back. It was cheap as hell and seems cheap as hell, but very comfortable and I've had no problems with it.










Later,

William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> I purchased one of those thin type mesh straps in black a while back. It was cheap as hell and seems cheap as hell, but very comfortable and I've had no problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only me then lol ,cheap as chips


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got one as well,but I'm tight LOL


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one of those thin type mesh straps in black a while back. It was cheap as hell and seems cheap as hell, but very comfortable and I've had no problems with it.
> ...


Amazing VFM.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> I've got one as well,but I'm tight LOL


 Hey mate just giving you the heads up on this. I can go 50 50 with you if you want. Looks right up your street. :tongue2:

141160064663


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one as well,but I'm tight LOL
> ...


Seeing its on my thread you should offer me a third share or a group buy lol


----------

